# Does your kitty prefer sleeping on the back?



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo sleeps on her back all the time. I think I see her tummy more often than her face  I never had a cat acting like her before, so just wondering if it's kinda common?

PS: Maybe I should make a pillow for her :lol:










Is that a... "air pillow" she is holding? :lol:










Even when she is napping on my laps she prefers this pose :roll:










Metoo was in the middle of playing while the "sudden sleep sydrom" kicked in :devil










Again, she was playing with my shoe lace, and the next time I checked, she was soundly asleep 8-O


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

SHepherd Book, does not. 

MowMow: 

































does.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my gosh, those pics are so cute!! My girls have never slept that way. Margaux occasionally rolls over on her back and stays like that for a couple of minutes, head looking in all directions, front paws bent over like in the 2nd picture of Metoo. MowMow looks so dainty with her (his?) paws together like that. 

The stray does sleep on his back on my deck, in positions that look absolutely impossible. I'll have to try to get a picture.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Abby always sleeps on her back, with her four paws stuck up in the air. She looks so adorable and it always brings a smile to my face to see her sleeping like that. I've heard it's a bit of a Ragdoll trait, although no doubt many other cats like to sleep that way. Here are a few pics:

Sleeping on the front (enclosed) porch:










Just waking up:









Relaxing with Muffs (who rarely sleeps on her back):


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Mine do too. I know the last pic isn't a sleeping pic but she like to sit like that too lol


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Archie and winston do this all the time. Little dude is learning to do it rather quickly. I hear its also common in maine coons, so that explains Winston. The other two...i got nothin


----------



## OSCARSMOM (Jul 6, 2012)

This thread should have a "Warning - Extremely Cute Pictures" attached to it. All I can say is Awwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

So cute! It seems like alot of long haired cats do it? My long haired dogs sleep belly up but I have only ever seen Muffin do it once and the others never.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I wish my cats did this! It's sooo cute. Metoo is beyond adorable. Banjo will roll over on his back and look at me upside-down, but he never ralls asleep like that.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

OMG - so adorable. My one cat will lie on his back for a belly rub but he doesn't usually sleep that way.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, there are so many "belly sleeper" here! :lol:



>


MowMow is so cute! His eyes are begging for a belly rub :luv



>


Abby is sooooo fluffy! This is also my Metoo's favorite sleeping pose 



>


Wow, my Metoo LOVES sitting in this pose! I always joke that I should make her a chair :lol:


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

yingying said:


> Metoo was in the middle of playing while the "sudden sleep sydrom" kicked in :devil


I had to laugh when you spoke about the sudden sleep sydrome. Abby does that too. She'll be playing or whatever, and then all of a sudden, she goes to the middle of the family room, lies on her back...and, poof, she falls asleep. I get a kick out of that!


----------



## Sidestep99 (Jul 2, 2012)

Whiskers does it all the time, especially this summer.. it makes me think its to cool down? I mean full spread eagle on her back.. often just looking around, sometimes sleeping, sometimes giving the "hey got a beer for me?" look that fits the pose.

I usually muse that she should be a better lady and act with a bit more grace.. but I can't blame her if she's just trying to cool off.. 

It is cute and she usually allows a quick rub of her belly before flipping over.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Azalia used to sleep like that often, but then Egypt kept pouncing on her so she doesn't trust her any more. She now sleeps on her side, but with the paws and feet up. She does do the beer gut sitting down thing when she's grooming. It's too funny to see them sitting that way!


----------

